# Spotting animals



## P.K.Hansen (May 30, 2020)

Not a hobby as such, but when we take my autistic twins for a walk in the woods, I spend a lot of time looking for snakes, reptiles and frogs. 
This little treefrog is the first of his kind I've found this year. Just love them. Hard to spot unless you pay attention.


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2020)

Cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (May 30, 2020)

Oh, Per, that li'll fella is just adorable!


----------



## Ray (May 30, 2020)

Since moving to coastal NC, we’re seeing a fair number of new critters - green tree frogs, gray tree frogs, barking tree frogs, and a tiny (1cm x 3cm) black one I haven’t identified. Leg less eastern glass lizards, all varieties of king snakes, and my favorite, the Carolina anole. We have a population of those that do laps around our deck, courting the ladies this time of year.


----------



## abax (May 30, 2020)

Cute little frog! We get a concert every night from the local
frogs and the smallest seem to be the loudest...just have to make
yourself known to the local females, I suppose.


----------

